

Did Google Ruin Googling? - geoffs
http://www.torontostandard.com/business/did-google-just-ruin-googling/

======
billpatrianakos
I don't have strong opinions either way on personalization. I have strong
opinions on people trying to create an issue where there is none. There are a
lot of news outlets and snooty bloggers who like to go around speaking for
users. I haven't seem users complain about personalization. I've only seen
"news" outlets and trying-real-hard-to-seem-important bloggers complaining and
attributing their criticisms to all users. Maybe personalization is something
to be concerned about or maybe not. Either way, if you make a good case then
you can simply state your reasons without implying that all users agree with
you and your point will still stand. When you attribute an opinion to an
entire group when only a subset of that group or a minority of that group
shares your opinion it only hurts your case even if it's a damn good case.

